# What to do with a 2 year old in the winter?



## jenniet (Apr 1, 2004)

I hate to admit it but we are bored. I am due with number two (as in my due date is tomorrow) so I'm sure that is about to change but I don't know what to do with my two year old. It's snowy and bitter cold outside so I am trying to think of indoor activities. When he gets older I am looking forward to taking him to the science museum, roller-skating or even bowling. In the meantime, I feel like the only thing people do with there little ones in the winter around here is take them to the McDonald's playground. uke

So what kinds of activities does everyone do with their toddlers? We have cabin fever and it's only the beginning of January!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

When ds was that age, we spent a lot of time at the mall. I didn't like the play area but ds loved to play at Pottery Barn Kids; the Lego store; etc. Plus, walking around the mall was more exercise than staying at home.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Puzzles, art (paint/cut/crayons/stickers), face painting, legos or similar (build and knock down), singing (with finger play) library, sensory box (scoop and pour rice, moon sand), "chores" take out recycling and smash cans/clean the windows/fold laundry/set the table/help with cooking, lots of pretending.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

DS (2.5) is really into blocks right now -- building, stacking, knocking down. Reading stories, dancing to music. Playdough keeps him busy for quite some time. Water play -- a mixing bowl full of water on the table (or in the tub) with spoons, cups, funnels, and scoops. Drawing at the art easel, especially with markers right now. Playing dress-up and playing pretend with little animals, vehicles, finger puppets, etc.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh, and we did a lot of music/movement activities at home.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

DS really needs to run around/move around a lot and our house is to small for that, so we joined a fitness club. We've been taking him swimming 3 to 4 times a week and he is in heaven, he loves going swimming in the indoor pool. We haven't taken him to the kid's club there, but will be shortly as well, they have a ton of room for him to run around there as well. The pool is also really nice for me since I'm almost 7 months pregnant and the buoyancy of the water is just nice to help relax.

We also take him to the mall to run around, including the play area, and to a gymboree class once a week as well as the evening open gym once a week, I can't take him during the day since it is at naptime. We'll also take him to Target and other big stores and let him walk all the way through it a few times to help release some of his energy.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

Look at the library and/or bookstore and see if they have any story times. See if there's a playgroup in your area. I find that I'm a lot less bored if I get out of the house more.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

When DS was that age, we visited a local mall that has a great indoor playground area, ate lunch and then came home. That used up about 3 or 4 hours during the day and also at the age, DS was still taking 2 naps during the day. I also took him to the Science Center and a place called the Magic House (a Children's Museum) - they have an area devoted to toddlers 2 to 5 years old.

Take a look around in your local paper or go online and research some of the local things that your town has to offer. You'd be surprised what you might run across. I found a cafe in our town that is a great place for playdates - gives the kids a chance to play while mom and dad can have a cup of coffee and a bite to eat.


----------

